

How USAir Turned My Grumpy Mood Around - lrm242
http://www.chrisbrogan.com/how-usair-turned-my-grumpy-mood-around/

======
stcredzero
_She became instantly human. We talked. She knew that I wasn’t happy, and she
knew nothing she said about the situation mattered, so she just acted human._

This is precisely why I don't fly USAir. I don't have a problem with their
flight attendants, but the desk agents and people on the ground have been
_total jerks_ to me. Namely, stunts like walking away from the desk just after
I've walked towards them from the front across an empty terminal -- and my
alternative is a 7 minute walk to the main terminal!

After that experience, it was nothing but Southwest for me for awhile!

I think I was on the tarmac that day. No westbound flights. We sat there for
something like two hours. The word was that the FAA was running some kind of
test.

------
lrm242
A terrible situation + good & creative customer service = A Customer Advocate.
I love it.

------
tptacek
That's nice. I avoid USAir at all costs. They have a terrible reputation with
tracking baggage, and, sure enough, last time I flew them (to a multi-week
gig, no less) it took me 2 days of constant phone calls for them to locate my
bags.

